
How the Panama Canal Works (2014) - DoreenMichele
https://waitbutwhy.com/2014/09/panama-canal-works.html
======
DrScump
The native link should be used instead of a Twitter reference:

[https://waitbutwhy.com/2014/09/panama-canal-
works.html](https://waitbutwhy.com/2014/09/panama-canal-works.html)

~~~
dang
Ok, we've changed to that from
[https://twitter.com/simongerman600/status/116933207976885453...](https://twitter.com/simongerman600/status/1169332079768854533).
Thanks!

